# Arch aortogram



## MADDIE (Jan 14, 2013)

What would be the CPT code for thoracic arch aortogram in this case. Catheter placed from a right femoral puncture into the aortic arch and an aorotgram was performed. The catheter was then directed into the laft axillary artery and angiogram of the upper extremity was performed. Would this be 36221 for the thoracic arch angiogram?


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 15, 2013)

MADDIE said:


> What would be the CPT code for thoracic arch aortogram in this case. Catheter placed from a right femoral puncture into the aortic arch and an aorotgram was performed. The catheter was then directed into the laft axillary artery and angiogram of the upper extremity was performed. Would this be 36221 for the thoracic arch angiogram?



Was the aorta injected for guidance into the axillary artery (Is medical necessity for the aorta documented)? If this was for roadmapping/guidance, I would not bill for the aortagram.

Also, if there is insufficienct interpretation of the arch (extracranial, vertebra vessels etc) the the criteria for 36221 is not met.

Can you provide a report?


----------

